# Books



## Luma (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm looking for SHTF related book recommendations.. anything from first aid to food preservation. Any books that may help us to prepare or survive would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

"Back to Basics"
the "Foxfire" series
"Where there is no doctor"
"Doom and Bloom"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

King James Bible, One Second After, The Military Field Manuals, Ball Blue Book. Add some Stephen King novels and you'll keep busy.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

SAS Survival Guide 2E (Collins Gem): For any climate, for any situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061992865: Amazon.com: Books

Small, compact and full of info.


----------



## Luma (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I always found this to be a good general book. My copies getting a bit worn.

How to Survive Anything, Anywhere: A Handbook of Survival Skills for Every Scenario and Environment: Chris McNab: 0639785803249: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A great work of fiction is Lights Out by David Crawford. I had trouble putting this down.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Selection of true-life exploration and survival type books here, we can learn a lot from people who went through serious hassle-

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s/1397-exploration-escape-survival-books.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/1664-good-books-survival.html


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Couple good fiction books I recommend:
Lights Out

Patriots \
Survivors >---All by James Wesley, Rawles; fiction, they're basically a survival manual in disguise.
Founders/

For non fiction, I've found a few good ones:
Citizen Soldier: A Manual of Community Based Defense by Robert Bradley
Ranger Handbook
Survival Shelters by Michael Pugliese


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

299 Days is a good prepper fiction series. The first three books were really good. The fourth one was alright.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

More-

Books, Videos, Media, Podcasts


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A great work of fiction is Lights Out by David Crawford. I had trouble putting this down.


That was a GREAT book! Very entertaining and suspenseful. Have you read Crawford's latest? Its called Collision Course and from the reviews its even better than Lights Out. I ordered it from Amazon but haven't received it yet. Can't wait!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Guess I'll have to get that one. The last I had heard it was not released yet.


----------

